# So I Took My Budgie To The Vet...



## Underscorrr (Apr 17, 2017)

Yesterday I took my budgie to the vet, and had him checked up on. I told the vet about his abnormal breathing, open beak breathing (with clicking sound), and frequent sneezes. The vet decided that it could be one of two things: air sac mites, which she gave medicine for, or it is a congenital birth defect that is not curable and will eventually kill him. She said the air sac mites were very uncommon especially for such a young budgie (3 months) but she said it was still a possibility. I really hope that it is just the air sac mites. I don't want to lose my feathery friend, but if I do, I'll always be thankful, because he has taught me so much. Thank you all for reading. :green budgie:
Edit: after a long stressful night for him, he is back to his usual self. Something that surprised me is that his little feet are not as hot as they were before. I'd like to know why that is?


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

That is great he is back to his usual self...hope all will be well for him...someone else will be able to comment on his symptoms...


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm sorry about your little one. Hoping it is just air sac mites and glad to see that he's doing better today!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

He could be feeling a lot better than the other day. Now, if he keeps getting better, you may not have a health problem with him anymore. Hope so.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Budgies' feet change temperature frequently.
I think it is a way their bodies help to regulate their overall temperature.

I pray your little fellow will continue to improve and will be granted a full land speedy recovery. Please keep us updated with regard to his progress.

Blessings!*


----------



## Underscorrr (Apr 17, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Budgies' feet change temperature frequently.
> I think it is a way their bodies help to regulate their overall temperature.
> 
> I pray your little fellow will continue to improve and will be granted a full land speedy recovery. Please keep us updated with regard to his progress.
> ...


Thank you so much. I will be sure to keep you updated.



Hunterkat said:


> I'm sorry about your little one. Hoping it is just air sac mites and glad to see that he's doing better today!


Thank you so much.



Birdmanca said:


> He could be feeling a lot better than the other day. Now, if he keeps getting better, you may not have a health problem with him anymore. Hope so.


I really do hope. Even after all of this, he still puts his little head inside his bell. He never ceases to make me smile.


----------



## Underscorrr (Apr 17, 2017)

Update: He had another visit today. His open beak panting has stopped completely, and he has been more active. The tail bobbing and heavy breathing persists, so he got another dose of his medicine to get even more healthy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Dylan,

I'm glad your budgie is getting the treatment necessary to bring him back to full health! :thumbsup:

Here is an article regarding Hot and Cold Feet that may be of interest to you:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/396737-hot-cold-feet-budgies.html

*


----------



## Underscorrr (Apr 17, 2017)

Update 2: I have been so stressed out ever since the visit. He came home and pretty much quit being happy. Before the visit, he was his normal self, but after he came home, he has stopped playing and done nothing but sleep. After giving him almost two days of sleep, he is still very sickly. I came into my room to find him on the bottom of his cage sitting there, so I figure it's very likely he might pass tonight. I'm leaving later tonight on a majorly long car ride, and won't be able to check on him at all tomorrow. I'll try to have a friend come over and care for him, but I don't think much more can be done for him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your last post was on the 23rd and it is now the 30th. Could you please update us on your little guy's condition?

Blessings*


----------



## Underscorrr (Apr 17, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your last post was on the 23rd and it is now the 30th. Could you please update us on your little guy's condition?
> 
> Blessings*


He passed away about 30 minutes after I had made that post.
Thanks for wanting to keep updated.

I guess his little body just shut down, it couldn't take anymore stress.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so very sorry for your loss. :hug:

I'm closing this thread.

If you'd like to make a tribute or memorial to your little fellow, you can do so in the "In Memory" section of the forum.*


----------

